# Hilfe zu Echolot Eagle Fishmark 320



## schlauchboot (13. September 2005)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein gebrauchtes Echolot Eagle Fishmark 320 gekauft. Menüführung ist in deutsch.

Will es 2006 in Norwegen einsetzen. Tiefenbereich 200 m.
War es die richtige Entscheidung und was bringt ein Test auf einem Teich mit 8 m Wassertiefe. |kopfkrat 

Leider ist keine Beschreibung mehr dabei. :c 
Hat jemand eventuell die deutsche Beschreibung? (gescannt als jpg)

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Antworten. :g 

by by sagt schlachboot |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Echolot Eagle Fishmark 320*

moin schlauchboot #h

erstmal nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

zu deinem anliegen: das fishmark 320 ist für tiefenbereiche bis 200m, in den meisten fällen, ungeeignet, da die spitzensendeleistung von 1.500 watt ne detailtreue lotung bei vorhandenen trübstoffen, schlammigen boden (dieser schluckt eine menge an ultraschallwellen), wasserverwirbelungen, unterströmungen und sprungschichten bis in diese tiefenbereiche unmöglich macht! hätte dir gerne ne erfreulichere nachricht hier reingetackert aber bis auf 200m wirst du mit dem 320er nur in den seltensten fällen kommen, da selbst bei ententeich und hartem untergrund und dem nichtvorhandensein von trüb- schwebestoffen, solche tiefenlotung mit 1.500 watt in der spitze fast unmöglich ist  #h


----------



## schlauchboot (13. September 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Echolot Eagle Fishmark 320*

Das Gerät ist laut Katalog mit 240m angegeben >> Bedeutet das man lieber diese Angabe von Hersteller immer durch 2 teil um sicher zu sein....

Was für erreicht man mit Geräten die 3000 watt haben ???????????


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Echolot Eagle Fishmark 320*

hallöli schlauchboot #h

die angaben der maximalen tiefenlotung beziehen sich auf´s süßwasser und das fehlen jeglicher, ultraschallwellenschwächender gegebenheiten (weicher untergrund, trübstoffe, sprungschichten usw.)! und da salzwasser alleine schon, „konsistenzbedingt“, ultraschallwellen stärker abschwächt, als süßwasser, sind dererlei angaben blanke theorie und gänzlich praxisfremd... leider 


> Was für erreicht man mit Geräten die 3000 watt haben ???????????


unter normalen voraussetzungen und nicht allzuvielen, ungünstigen gegebenheiten (siehe oben), sollte nen lot mit ner spitzensendeleistung von 3.000 watt ne tiefenlotung von 200m möglich machen... aber neben der sendeleistung ist auch die streuung der ultraschallwellen maßgebend... will sagen: man muß am empfindlichkeitsmodus rumbasteln um ne passende einstellung zu finden... dann solltest du mit nem 3.000er lot auch bis zu 200m loten können #h


----------

